# Web-Nexus?



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

Somehow web-nexus adware got on my computer. I downloaded their "un-installer" program but all it does is end up not responding and I have to have Windows close the program. I tried emailing them through their website and I asked them to tell me how to manually remove the registry keys and/or files on my computer. I have yet to here from them. Does anyone know what adware/spyware remover can remove this or what I need to delete from my computer? I have used Microsoft's anti-spyware program, Spybot, and Ad-Aware but neither detected web-nexus. I know Spyware Nuker 2005 detects it but its not free and I don't feel the need to pay for such a program. So if anyone knows a free program that can get rid of this crap or the location of the files of this adware, I would greatly appreciate it.

edit: ok, I ran a trial version of Spyware Nuker 2005 and it said that C:\windows\system32\supdate.dll was what it would remove if the trial version were activated. The thing is that I have deleted this .dll (and others) that Norton Internet Security detected, but it keeps coming back on my computer. Why does it keep coming on my computer and how can I keep it off?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please try Spybot and Ad-aware. They are both free programs. The download links are in my sig below.

If this does not work, we will turn you over to the security team here.


----------

